# How easy is it to wire in a front TV in the Adria Twin?



## pandalf (Oct 29, 2006)

Our Twin already had a TV installed at the rear when we bought it, and we have improved on this. We have a CAMOS dome and upgraded TV, and all is run on 12v for complete independence. The TV "talks" to the satellite receiver through a combination of SCART and phono cables and all works well.

But we wouldn't mind installing a TV up front as well. I know that Adria Twins are supposed to have the wiring for a front TV installed at the factory. There is an access plate at the top of the wardrobe, and the connection at the other end is a similar BNC plug as used by satellite connections.

So my goal is to utilise this existing cabling to minimize mess and complications. But how to connect it to the satellite receiver (which thankfully is also in the wardrobe) which already has phono/SCART outputs? 

Whatever experiences other Twin owners have of installing front TVs will be welcome.


----------

